# 2ww, brown spotting ....im going crazy



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, ive posted this on another thread but thought i mite get some replies posting it here









I am currently half way through my first 2ww and i swear ive totally lost the plot..







.i started out very optimistic and actually sailed through the first week but im started to panic its all over for me, i had 1 embie transferred on 9/7, my egg collection was 7/7....... so im currently on day 11 past transfer. i had all the usual cycloest symptoms the first week, sore bobbies, bloating etc but On friday 16/7 i had horrendous cramps worse than i ever get with af, they were gone by sat and i havent had them since......but i noticed yesterday when i wiped some brown discharge not loads but enough to scare the hell out of me







so sorry for the tmi ................... im scared af is on her way. I also was really stupid and tested yesterday it was only day 10 so obviously it was a negative and now ive made my self worse, do you think its all over? just looking for a little reassurance so i can make it through last few days without going crazy..........my otd is 25/7 which is more like a 3ww than a 2ww. im guessing if i test on fri 23/7 it should give me a real result

Good luck all the 2ww ladies xxx fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

It's horrible waiting isn't it - I just feel helpless and frustrated.  I've found this WAY WAY worse than the tx.  You have all those symptions but when you read up on the side affects of the drugs you can account for all of them but you've got to keep up hope that it is going to work.  I'm going    I used to be really grumpy on the pill and I can feel the same grumpyness now - it's horrible.

Fingers crossed for 2 things -1. it works and 2. we don't go completely


----------



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks Gribbie, i swear im goin round the twist...i just want to know, i know ive made worse for myself my testing too early    just wish i knew what this spotting was xxxx  fingers crossed hun and hope you get you bfp xxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

DEBBIEW said:


> i know ive made worse for myself my testing too early


Me too but I just couldn't wait any longer! It's the feeling really grumpy I can't handle - I'm only one one progynova and 2 cyclogest but they are making me crazy!

Fingers crossed for the two of us x


----------



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

whens your offical test date gribbie? xxxxx  good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

26th - 6 more sleeps...

you?


----------



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

25th dont think al make it to then though, this spotting has me panicing xxxx

my 2ww was more like 3ww coz i had egg collection 7/7 then egg transfer on 9/7 so really if its 2ww i can technically test on 23/7 do you think??  dont know why mines so long  xxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine were collected on the 5th and put back in on the 11th - my clinic has a long wait time too.  I tested this morning - nothing yet.  I guess we've got to go by our otd to be 100% sure - they must have them for a reason not just to make us


----------



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks gribbie and best of luck to you, keep me updated hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

You too


----------



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

Hya Gribbie, just to let you know, its all over for me   ...the brown spotting got darker and darker and i came on properly last nite, deep down i knew it was all over when spotting started but was clinging on  , my clinic told me to test today and it was a negative   , i was devasted yesterday but decided that im going to dust my self down and try again .....my folllow up appointment is 11th August so hopefully ill be able to get started end of next month, i have 18 frosties and im going to get 2 put back this time, hopefully next time is my time ,  i really hope you get your positive hun and ill have my fingers crossed for you, good luck and ill keep in touch xxxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Awww     gutted for you.  I so hope some of your frosties do the trick next time xxx 

I might end up being your cycle buddy next time anyway the way things are going for me.  Chin up and lots of   from me x


----------



## DEBBIEW (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Hun,    keep me updated, i really hope you get you BFP stay positive xxxxxx


----------

